# A Treatise of Justification by Faith -- William Pemble



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2007)

_Vindiciæ, or A treatise of iustification by faith_ by William Pemble is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

William Pemble, Reconciling Paul and James (From _The Justification of a Sinner_ reprinted by Soli Deo Gloria. Used by permission.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

From Joel Beeke & Randall Pederson, _Meet the Puritans_, pp. 467-468:



> First published in 1625 as _Vindiciae Fidei_, this book contains writings that were originally delivered as lectures at Magdalen Hall, Oxford. In them, Pemble shows how faith in the finished work of Christ is what justifies the sinner. "Who satisfies God's justice for sin, Christ or us?" he asks. He asserts that the Protestant understanding of justification is irreconcilable with Roman Catholic and Arminian positions. He refutes the position of Robert Bellarmine (1542-1621), the Roman Church's champion of that era, calling him "the rotten pillar of the antichristian synagogue" (p. 167). But he also challenges the Arminian position as espoused by Socinus, Servetus, and Arminius.
> 
> All the essential biblical truths about justification are here. Pemble proves that justification is by faith alone, solidly refuting the Arminian notion that faith itself is imputed to believers rather than the righteousness of Christ. He shows that faith has no merit to deserve or earn justification, correctly distinguishes between justification and sanctification (p. 21), and ably grapples with differences between Paul and James on justification. He affirms that good works are in part sinful (p. 134), and reminds us of the Puritan emphasis that the inclination or proneness to sin is sin. The guilt of original sin is imputed to us through Adam as our covenant head, and its pollution is passed on to us from Adam as the father of us all.
> 
> Although Pemble confronts the erroneous doctrines of justification existing in his own day, the work is still valuable for today since no biblical treatment of the doctrine of justification could ever be wholly outdated. Furthermore, the errors refuted by Pemble have not disappeared. We stand greatly in need of a biblical arsenal of spiritual weapons to battle modern heresies that beseige the church. Pemble's work will amply reward the careful reader with such weapons.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 5, 2007)

I consider Pemble's works as good, but I have not seen a better work on justification than James Buchanan's The Doctrine of Justification currently being published by Solid Ground Christian Books. Here is what Beeke says about this work:

"James Buchanan’s The Doctrine of Justification is “the” classic work on this cardinal doctrine. Buchanan lucidly covers the historical development of the doctrine through the Old Testament, the apostolic age, the scholastic divines, the Reformation and Counter Reformation, and in the Church of England. He expounds the doctrine itself by covering the scriptural meaning of the term, its relation to the law and justice of God, its relation to the mediatorial work of Christ, its relation to grace and works, and more. Throughout, Buchanan systematizes the doctrine of justification in an orthodox Reformed manner that is fully reliable, consistent with all the doctrines of grace, and still relevant to the burning issues of our day, such as the New Perspective. An introduction by Dr. Gerald Bilkes on the New Perspective is also a great help. If you can only afford to read one book on justification, read this definitive work."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Buchanan on Justification is available online here.


----------

